# Baselayout 1.12.7 - No default gateway?

## ConiKost

Hello!

I installed today Baselayout 1.12.7.

But now i got the problem, that my default gw isn't set anymore.

Did the syntax changed?

```
BlackBox conikost # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# BlackBox - Net

# Realtek 8139D

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.253 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

#routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

# Atheros AR5006XS WLAN

config_ath0=( "192.168.0.254 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_ath0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

```

manual setting with "route add default gw 192.168.0.1" works

----------

## think4urs11

according to /etc/conf.d/net.example the correct syntax would be routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

thats why the example file is there  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> according to /etc/conf.d/net.example the correct syntax would be routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
> 
> thats why the example file is there 

 

Already tried this.

Does NOT help.

----------

## loki_val

Take a look at this post and this bug. I think they're related problems. My internet worked fine, but I think that's because it uses dhcpcd. In the bug report, a user has reported something similar: *Quote:*   

> ------- Comment #10 From Nico Wohlgemuth 2006-12-13 05:17 PST  [reply] -------  
> 
> The patch ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=103932&action=view )
> 
> worked for me!
> ...

 

It might be helpful. Read the whole report. If you just want a resolution, do this:

add this line to /etc/portage/package.mask:

```
=sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.7
```

 then:

```
emerge -1v baselayout
```

and remember to do 

```
etc-update
```

It worked for my problem.

----------

## think4urs11

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Already tried this.

 Then you should have written so in the first place.

You did use routes_ath0 instead of _eth0 as in the example? You did restart your interface after the change?

btw: this should have been posted in Networking&Security

----------

## calr0x

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Already tried this. Then you should have written so in the first place.
> 
> You did use routes_ath0 instead of _eth0 as in the example? You did restart your interface after the change?
> 
> btw: this should have been posted in Networking&Security

 

Talkin out my ass here, but isn't this a portage problem?

----------

## UberLord

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> according to /etc/conf.d/net.example the correct syntax would be routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
> 
> thats why the example file is there 

 

We support both via and gw

----------

## UberLord

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> manual setting with "route add default gw 192.168.0.1" works

 

Yeah, bug.

Fixed in -r1

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

Network stuff, so moved here.

----------

## andrewwalker27

Unfortunately I can't emerge --sync to upgrade!

How do I get my network back up again?

----------

## calr0x

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   manual setting with "route add default gw 192.168.0.1" works 
> 
> Yeah, bug.
> 
> Fixed in -r1

 

```
route add default gw XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
```

----------

## loki_val

 *Quote:*   

> Unfortunately I can't emerge --sync to upgrade! 
> 
> How do I get my network back up again?

 The baselayout-1.12.6 files should still be in the distfiles dir. Don't upgrade, downgrade. I explained how earlier in this thread. Here. Does that not work?

----------

## andrewwalker27

Downgrading did work, I then did emerge --sync and tried baselayout-1.2.7-r1 which gave me exactly the same problem as 1.2.7 with net.lo not working. I did do etc-update each time and rebooted.

----------

## loki_val

Oh well, another one for package.mask, then:

```
=sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.7-r1
```

(I hadn't tried it when I wrote that. Sorry to foist it on you.)

----------

## andrewwalker27

Thanks for the help, I think I'll be going with 

=sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.7*

for the time being!

----------

## red-wolf76

There's another workaround. I've changed the relevant line to read:

```
...

routes_eth0=( "-net default via 192.168.6.1" )

...
```

The problem seems to be that the route to the gateway got added to the host ("H") and with a Genmask of 255.255.255.255. Now, as to why that would be a Bad Thing®, I wouldn't know but the above fixed it for me...

Cheers!   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: BTW, baselayout-1.12.7 and 1.12.7-r1 appear to take humongous amounts of time finishing up after emerging on this box. It just hangs there saying "updating modules". What gives? Did anything important to that change, lately. 1.12.6 did not share that problem, it only appears with 1.12.7 installed.

----------

## UberLord

The updating modules taking ages is due to module-init-tools

You are seeing this because when baselayout updates, it calls this and there is a bug if a package abuses what it puts in /etc/modules.d - like say the nvidia driver.

----------

## red-wolf76

Ah, thanks for the info. See also my comment in the other thread. I've a box without nvidia-drivers that is unaffected, so I'd say you're spot on about this.

Any way this can be fixed? Preferably without having to install nvidia-drivers?  :Laughing: 

----------

